# Interview with EVILDRAGON on NI Blog!!



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 5, 2018)

https://blog.native-instruments.com...-talks-creativity-kontakt-scripting-and-more/

Who knew that Mario looked like this?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 5, 2018)

Ehehe. Already posted here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/interview-with-yours-truly-is-featured-on-nis-blog.73049/


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 5, 2018)

Whoops! I can't figure out how to delete this one. 

Congratulations, on the well-deserved piece, Mario.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## P.N. (Jul 5, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Who knew that Mario looked like this?



Were you expecting something different?


Spoiler


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 5, 2018)




----------

